
Power Causes Brain Damage - SirLJ
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/07/power-causes-brain-damage/528711/?utm_source=nhfb&amp;single_page=true
======
brudgers
recent discussion on HN,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14588308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14588308)

